# Memory card for Nikon D7000 video capture?



## ryan06

I just got a Nikon D7000.  I'm a film and video major, with a hobby in Photography.  HDSLR's are becoming more and more popular in filmmaking.

So, I just have the cards I used with my old D40x, I believe just standard Class 2 cards.  I've seen a LOT of test footage from the D7000 and my footage just doesn't amount to what I'm seeing.

I do believe Class 4 cards, and higher, are really meant for video recording...and I'm thinking this is the case for my "lower quality" 1080p footage.  I'm assuming having at least a Class 4 card will improve video quality (assuming proper lighting conditions)?  I've shot in 720p 24fps HQ and 1080p 24fps HQ.  720p HQ will record at about 16 mb/s and 1080p HQ will record at about 25 mb/s bitrate...the modes really look about the same quality wise.

Any suggestions on using the proper card for video recording?

I'm still learning all about this camera, but have a decent grasp on it so far.

Thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## DVC Mike

I'd use either class 6 or class 10 SDHC cards in a Nikon D7000.

I don't shoot video, but I use class 6 for my photos.


----------



## ann

Video is going to need much better than the standard card.  Your manual should indicate which class you should be using.


----------



## Polygon

ann said:


> Video is going to need much better than the standard card.  Your manual should indicate which class you should be using.



According to the manual you need a Class-6 card for flawless video recording. I stuffed two 16GB Class-6 in there which aren't too expensive anymore and video-recording works flawless indeed. If you don't do regular shootings that require the rapid-fire mode (the buffer runs full after 10-15 pictures) extensively, then putting in something faster and more expensive is probably a waste.


----------



## ryan06

@DVC Mike and Polygon,

I figured this might be the case.  I was told any standard SD card would WORK, but I'm noticing that Class 6 and higher is really meant for video capture.  The quality I'm getting on a Class 2 really isn't too bad though.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## jheitzeb

Ditto, a class 6 should do the trick (I'm using the Lexar Platinum II with my D7000 and shooting 20min clips without a stutter)

Check out my full post on how to pick bus speed, card type, etc for the D7000: d7000-microphones.com/?p=34


----------



## ryan06

Thank you very much, @jheitzeb.  This was very informative!


----------



## mjhoward

I havn't used a Class 2 card on mine for video because I already had a Class 6 card, but I'm suspecting that you're not going to see ANY difference in quality, at least not for the first couple of minutes.  The buffer on the camera is large enough to hold a couple of minutes in 1080p video by itself so the card shouldn't hinder its performance in any way until after the buffer is filled.


----------

